# Rear Seat Removal



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone have any guidance on removing the rear bench seat bottom on a 1970 convertible? (vacuum underneath and general cleaning)
Thanks for your help.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yup! Push down and back to unhook the front of the seat frame and then lift the front and pull towards you. Might not be real easy, but that's how it's in there.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Where on the seat should I be pushing down?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

About a foot in from the sides on the upper part of the front frame (forward edge of seat surface). Push it back and down and it should release. Once you see the hooks underneath You'll know how to put it back in, too.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Chuck, I just had a chance to try this out. I haven't been able to get this out. How much force are we talking about here. This seat probably hasn't been out in 25 years. (fishing out seat belts for seat belt law in 1987) 

Thanks


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I do see the hook and wire loop you were talking about in these areas. The seat just isn't budging.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah... they can be a bitch! I've really had to fight them too, at times.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Chuck, You weren't kidding. That seat was jammed in pretty good. I couldn't get it. (155lbs) 
I had to have two of my larger friends help out. (both over 250lbs) One on each side. We found a large piece of debris that kind of looked like weather stripping or trim that may have been jamming up the release. (see below) 
There were all sorts of other items/debris from my childhood under there.... (not pictured ) 
This is after removing both portions of the seat and the vacuuming of all the debris. 


The seats are cleaning up well... So far so good. Looks like I will need more 303.....


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad you got it. Looks nice and clean now. Any treasures?


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

There were several short bolts, (1") a couple trim/sheetmetal screws, some candy wrappers, sucker sticks, seat padding, and a mouse skeleton... 
Today I will see what treasures are between the seat back and the convertible well. 

This is really making me want to pull the carpet. Without doing an reading on that project, the hardest part I forsee is removing the console. I am sure I am overlooking something... Maybe tackle that later this winter.


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*Cleaning rear seat coils and rusty parts*

My 69 's vinyl is good but the coils/springs under the seat and other parts are rusty and really dirty. it was in a damp garage for the winter and for some reason this part of the car stinks. they have that musty ,dirty smell. Any thoughts on cleaning and maybe spraying the coils??:confused


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I doubt the coils themselves are retaining odor. Prossibly the carpet and/or seat padding. 

I have had similar thoughts. The vinyl on my 70 is in great shape. I would like to have new foam put in the front buckets seat buns.


----------

